# Somewhere to stay please



## SianB (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi

We are going over to Abruzzo in November and are struggling to find a somewhere, self-catering, to stay while we search for our first holiday home.

Does anyone have any suggestions? We are a family of 2 adults and 2 children.

Hope to hear from you

Thank-you

Sian


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

well if you want city there is a bed and breakfast place in the centre of Teramo that does apartments that are furnished for 70 euro a night... a bit pricey

to be honest if you go to somewhere like giulianova this time of year you should be able to just walk along any of the coastal roads there and see a for rent sign and pretty well be in either that or the next day at a pretty normal rental price..say 400 to 500 a month

we just found someone a rental place here in Teramo furnished at 380 euro a month.. however the person has not turned up as promised and has not phoned or emailed so am feeling somewhat p*ssed off as this sort of politeness sometimes shown by people tends to nag especially as you are generally calling in favors to sort things out..so you end up looking like you are letting people down too

i suggested giulianova because its one of the seaside areas that is also a year around town.. and central to all of Teramo.. but its as easy as that to find them on a walk around.. failing that any Italian estate agency caters for rentals the specialist one is solo affito... although here in Teramo the university students are busy now renting everything available before the start of the new scholastic year


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

hi sean b ihave sent you a mesage on your message boad


----------



## SianB (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Guys that's been really helpful. We've now booked somewhere but will bear in mind your places in the future.

Thanks again


----------

